
Show HN: Telepost – Create a blog from a Telegram channel - kossnocorp
https://telepost.io
======
kossnocorp
I've made an app that creates blogs from Telegram channels.

Telepost is free. I offer plus account that allows having a custom domain with
free SSL powered by Let's Encrypt, embed Google Analytics or have comments,
just for €200/year.

If you're interested, hit me at
[https://t.me/kossnocorp](https://t.me/kossnocorp)

~~~
robjan
Good idea but I am not sure if €200 is a little expensive for this kind of
service.

~~~
kossnocorp
@robjan thanks! I have a free plan that must satisfy most of the users.
Regarding the price, I understand 200 sounds like a lot. But look it's just
€17 per month. For me, it's a reasonable price for a blog platform that
updates in nearly real time, provides with free SSL and boosts SEO. I'm an
indie dev living in Europe and can't cut the price leveraging the network
effect. I have to pay rent and for the infrastructure.

In the future, I'm going to add more cool stuff like AMP, RSS (also podcasts),
comments using Telegram login, cross-posting to Twitter and things like that.
So I probably will even increase the price or introduce plans limited by
features.

~~~
vageli
I don't see how your infra could cost anywhere near that much. The blogs could
be pushed to s3 for pennies, letsencrypt is free, you could probably leverage
lambda for the API. Could you shed some more light on your costs?

~~~
ljm
It's still a product once you account for overheads. 200€ a year isn't "pay my
AWS bills for me and get my work for free...", it's "pay what I think this
product is worth."

~~~
vageli
That's totally fair, but the parent mentioned infrastructure costs in response
to their posted price. So I don't think bringing up the cost of infrastructure
is a non-sequitor. OP could have said, "I think that's a fair price when you
factor in the costs of operation, my time, and ongoing maintenance," but they
didn't which is why I asked a more pointed question.

------
federicoponzi
This is an interesting project, thanks for it! I'm trying to setup a blog, but
it get stuck when I click on Continue after inserting the channel username :(

I guess my console log may help you:

[https://nopaste.xyz/?0f594138a86a875c#M6YpDAZn7r3bKJc98MKvXc...](https://nopaste.xyz/?0f594138a86a875c#M6YpDAZn7r3bKJc98MKvXcCG7seqM90xet0ze43Dlco=)

edit: added a nopaste link

~~~
kossnocorp
It turned out that your channel has too many records, so Google Cloud
Functions kill my script by timeout. I'll change the approach, and in the
future, it will be possible to import a channel regardless of size. Thank you
for helping me to find it out.

~~~
federicoponzi
Ops! Sorry about that! :S and thanks anyway :) still I do very like the idea

------
victornomad
I made a similar thing and open source few years ago to quick blog and share
things with my family (i dont like much social media) but it was taking me
more time to keep with the project than creating content so I stopped
developing it

Its nice that you are making a whole product rather than a hack! Congrats!

~~~
kossnocorp
Thanks!

------
andreypopp
Created a channel/blog but won't start using it before it adds support for
rich formatting (codeblocks, ...). €200/year is ok for me for such a
frictionless experience.

~~~
kossnocorp
Rich formatting is coming!

------
leonardinius
There is also [http://tele.ga/about.html](http://tele.ga/about.html). Not sure
how it compares

~~~
kossnocorp
Tele.ga has more features (RSS, sitemaps, etc.) that I still plan to implement
for Telepost. The disadvantage of it that is built on top of the Bot API that
has limited abilities. For instance, Tele.ga can't fetch history of your
channel (works only for new posts) or handle message deletion request.
Telepost has close integration with Telegram; your blog will be complete and
always be up to date. Also, Telepost also doesn't require adding a 3rd-party
bot to admins of the channel.

